# system hook-up



## albatros (Aug 14, 2011)

if someone could give me advise on hook-up of theater system---i aquired this system with a home purchase---it has a control 4 box (C4-HC300-E-B) with no HDMI connections that also controlled some lighting----Onkyo TX-SR606 av receiver with HDMI connections,time warner hd/ dvr cable box,blu-ray player, and Mitsubishi HC-1600 projector---and a few add-ons (second tv and hard drive)----of course it was a wiring mess that they had and i spend a lot of time cleaning it up. the control 4 box does not have HDMI connections, so most of the hook-ups were component or less---i changed everything to HDMI --and would like to know a preferred way to hook everythink---the control 4 box was nice and i am not sure if it can now be used since i am running HDMI cables---i know lot of options---new control 4 or just using the old one for limited use and so on----your options would be welcome

thanks

albatros:scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

HDMI from Time/Warner box to Onkyo, HDMI from blu-ray to Onkyo, and then HDMI out from Onkyo to HC1600. What is the second tv for? Is it in the same room? And I'd agree that the Control 4 would be of no use since switching everything to HDMI. If you want to be able to control everything I'd just get a universal remote, such as a Logitech Harmony.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What did the Control4 come with? Just the base unit?


----------



## albatros (Aug 14, 2011)

the main reason for question was how the control 4 would fit back in----it also controlled lighting in theater room---i guess i could keep it for that ----second tv was there in same room, actually there were two more besides the projection screen---i removed one---and rewired the second---not sure what i would use it for---maybe if there were two football games one----once in a year maybe!-----i am least familiar with control 4 box---about to read up on it----the equipment is in a different room than tv's----so some kind of universal was needed---not really up on theater stuff, but the on screen was kind of nice----there was a hd with i assume movies and music connected into system---i would like to have it, but not at the expense of the HDMI connectors----it worked before i re-did everything---what else comes with box?

thanks albatros


----------

